# Treats For My Goats....



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I am wanting to start giving my goats a treat every now and then that they can eat from my hand to also help with gentling down babies as well (even though all of my goats pretty much swarm you anyways). I was thinking about maybe raisins or animal crackers or even both. Any suggestions or ideas?


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

Try a SEARCH for treats:
http://www.thegoatspot.net/viewtopic.ph ... ght=treats


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

mine all like raisins, bananas, animal cookies and peanuts. Also mine love range cubes. Mine check my pockets whenever I'm out there with them, looking for goodies.


----------



## ilroost (Oct 7, 2007)

Animal cookies are a big hit with my pygmies. They knock me down trying to get to them.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank everyone! I will give it a try :wink:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

All my goats are different, chrome likes pears, cally liked bananas she was the only one who would eat them. They all like peanut and animal crackers. Frosted mini wheats are big out in the barn, apples broccoli they practically knock me down for. My goats like popsicles. bread is nummy especially raisen bread. Noodles are extremly fun especially spaghetti noodles. if you try that you may want to get it on film.
beth


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

I think you can give them horse treats, like the apple flavered one's or something?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

mine love the apple cinnamon english muffins. I tear them into pieces for them. I get them at the hostess outlet store. Just ask them for "farm bread". 

They also like the "Nature's Valley" (I think they are called) chewy granola bars that have fruits and nuts in it. I get them at costco and also at any grocery store and gas stations carry them now


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I am going to town today so I am going to pick up a couple of things to try :greengrin:


----------



## harmonygoats (Nov 20, 2007)

Mine like animal crackers, jelly beans, some like apples, bannanas, oranges, ramen noodles, marshmellows,etc. My mini mancha will practically eat anything. She likes noodles, french fries some of the others eat it too, bread, yogurt, and ice cream which i did have a lamancha that loved cookies n' cream icecream she also ate off the spoon like a person. Then the all time favorite that all of the goats like is Dr. Thunder soda pop. All of the goats love it.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine REALLY like animals crackers!! They go nuts over them!! I am really glad that I found something that works well


----------



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

My one doe loves strawberry bagels and my buck is a garbage can. He really hasn't refused anything. His favorites are marshmellows and grapes. Example of what he eats though, is bananna peels, cookies, raisins, cheese curls, doritoes, dates, molasses balls, I could go on forever. He's the coolest when hes not acting like a buck, LOL


----------



## greif (Nov 3, 2007)

bread, crackers, most carbs.

but ours love cedar tree trimings, the green and they strip the bark. it's like candy to them


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

mine will kill for the peanuts in the shell. also raisens. i hve one doe that will knock you down for water melon rind & all.any kind of fruit but peanuts are there favorite.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Nica loves skittles and carrots. Most of the herd likes carrots. Some of them like crackers. Delilah likes french fries. Little brat. I learned the hard way not to lay them close enough to the fence. I turned around and she had all of them gone but one, and it was hanging out of her mouth. GRRRRR :angry: Couple of my goats like horse treats to. Crazy animals. lol


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I haven't really tried many treats...although we do have apple horse treats. Everyone likes those. My one doe, Millie, loves apples!!! One time I had Millie out and there were some tomatoes sitting on some blocks(we were going to give them to the dogs)...and Millie walked over to them...thinking she was clever that she found some "apples" and was going to steal them. I could see it in her eyes what she was thinking and I told her those aren't apples! No sooner I said that she reached over and bit right into a tomato and it gushed into her mouth and she spit it out right away! It was hilarious! Then, of course, she was ticked...and walked away. She gets mad or "insulted" very easily and it was just so funny!


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

> I haven't really tried many treats...although we do have apple horse treats. Everyone likes those. My one doe, Millie, loves apples!!! One time I had Millie out and there were some tomatoes sitting on some blocks(we were going to give them to the dogs)...and Millie walked over to them...thinking she was clever that she found some "apples" and was going to steal them. I could see it in her eyes what she was thinking and I told her those aren't apples! No sooner I said that she reached over and bit right into a tomato and it gushed into her mouth and she spit it out right away! It was hilarious! Then, of course, she was ticked...and walked away. She gets mad or "insulted" very easily and it was just so funny!


Mine love tomatoes and if the get in the garden the will eat the green one on the vine. I always give them the one with bad spots or that birds got to and they will spray tomatoe juice and seeds everywhere when they bite into them


----------

